# Audi TT Dashboard swap into MK4 Jetta



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Just wondering If anyone has had any experience with this. I love the audi TT and would love to get as much of the interior from it bolted into my car. I am not too sure the similarities of the two cars from chassis to chassis. From what I have read in the past they are similar.
Anyways thanks for reading and any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Dashboard swap into MK4 Jetta (JettaWith15"s)*

It's been done before, it's a lot of work but the outcome is pretty sick.


----------



## semaj4712 (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My guess is from the looks of the frame between the two that it can be done but a ton of fabrication of the dash to get it to fit, but go for I wanna see it


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I believe that there was some trimming on the sides to make it fit correctly.


----------

